# what the playable games for gtx 950 on 1080p?



## Musician (Nov 22, 2015)

hi
i decided to build a mid-range pc. i'm not a professional gamer but i love some mmorpg and moba games
i planing to buy an i5 processor to play something like Overwatch, Black Desert and planetside 2
those games require an i5 processor .. is an i5-4430 will be enough for my needs?
what about gtx 950 gpu?
my main question: are there any playable games to play on a 1080p monitor with that mid-range card?
can i play bf4 or gta v on ultra including 4xAA?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gtx+950+gameplay


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 22, 2015)

Start here and go through all the games at 1080p.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_950_STRIX_OC/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 22, 2015)

You can play ANY game at 1080p on a gtx 950 easily! now, if you're asking what games can you play maxxed out at 60fps that's a different question cause obviously you wont be able to do that with most modern titles! if you don't mind toning down the graphics a bit and AA etc then a gtx 950 will serve you fine if that's all your budget can afford. The CPU you mentioned is also more than fine for gaming and nowadays most games are GPU dependant. If you can stretch to a 960 that would be better but don't worry if not.


----------



## Musician (Nov 22, 2015)

oh thanks


NdMk2o1o said:


> You can play ANY game at 1080p on a gtx 950 easily! now, if you're asking what games can you play maxxed out at 60fps that's a different question cause obviously you wont be able to do that with most modern titles! if you don't mind toning down the graphics a bit and AA etc then a gtx 950 will serve you fine if that's all your budget can afford. The CPU you mentioned is also more than fine for gaming and nowadays most games are GPU dependant. If you can stretch to a 960 that would be better but don't worry if not.



what about r9 380 "apphire nitro"? is it worth to pay more?


----------



## Estaric (Nov 22, 2015)

i use a gtx 950 and its pretty good in most of games that you listed
except gta5, its not a card that will just max out every game, but it does medium ad high pretty well in most games


----------



## Toothless (Nov 22, 2015)

Musician said:


> oh thanks
> 
> 
> what about r9 380 "apphire nitro"? is it worth to pay more?


Go read reviews. Doing your research is something that actually helps.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Go read reviews. Doing your research is something that actually helps.



And helping out with opinion and facts is something we do here, if you don't want to be helpful you don't have to reply to him... 

380 or a 370 would be the sweet spot for the rest of your build if your budget can stretch that far I'd say go for it!


----------



## Musician (Nov 23, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> And helping out with opinion and facts is something we do here, if you don't want to be helpful you don't have to reply to him...
> 
> 380 or a 370 would be the sweet spot for the rest of your build if your budget can stretch that far I'd say go for it!



yes the nitro 380, fine.
i think the gtx 950 will be not that good on 1080p but can it  maxxed out 'SW Battlefront 2015'? (380)


----------



## rruff (Nov 23, 2015)

Musician said:


> oh thanks
> what about r9 380 "Sapphire nitro"? is it worth to pay more?



If you OC both, the R9 380 would be ~15% faster on average vs the GTX 950. The GTX 960 is ~15% faster than the 950 as well. If you want a significant increase (~60%) you need to go to a GTX 970 or R9 390, but those are a lot more expensive. For playing at 1080p the 950 does a very good job, and there have been some killer deals lately.


----------



## Musician (Nov 23, 2015)

rruff said:


> If you OC both, the R9 380 would be ~15% faster on average vs the GTX 950. The GTX 960 is ~15% faster than the 950 as well. If you want a significant increase (~60%) you need to go to a GTX 970 or R9 390, but those are a lot more expensive. For playing at 1080p the 950 does a very good job, and there have been some killer deals lately.



it's almost 37 dollers between 950 and 960 ... r9 380 as well (in my country)


----------



## rruff (Nov 23, 2015)

Musician said:


> it's almost 37 dollers between 950 and 960 ... r9 380 as well (in my country)



Yes, seems weird to me since the 950 is new as well, but it seems to have better FPS/$ than any cards around it. 

It's a very good card for 1080p gaming. You may need to turn down settings in some games, but it will still look good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 23, 2015)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> i use a gtx 950 and its pretty good in most of games that you listed
> except gta5, its not a card that will just max out every game, but it does medium ad high pretty well in most games


I was just about to tag you and bring you into conversation because of your 950, but it looks like you found it already!


----------



## Estaric (Nov 23, 2015)

Musician said:


> it's almost 37 dollers between 950 and 960 ... r9 380 as well (in my country)


the gtx 950 is aimed towards alot of moba players to do decreased in put lag and stuff like that


----------



## Musician (Nov 23, 2015)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> the gtx 950 is aimed towards alot of moba players to do decreased in put lag and stuff like that



your version ( extreme ) is awsome ... strongest 950 ... but it is out of stock here


----------



## Musician (Nov 23, 2015)

another question.. is a FX 8350 better than a locked i5 ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 23, 2015)

Musician said:


> another question.. is a FX 8350 better than a locked i5 ?



Not for gaming no. Idk why you would get a locked one, but it wont matter much. Unlocked chips just allow for overclocking nothing else. The skylake 6600k is not much more expensive than the locked one.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2015)

8350 wont beat a 6600K in anything, but heating a room better.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 23, 2015)

so far the GTX950 is known as the MOBA-ready card, though running demanding games like Battlefield 4 may need to tone down the graphics to Medium with no AA for smooth gameplay. For GTA:V, probably a balance of Medium + High. Also,  it's main purpose is to reduce input lag without the need of a G-Sync monitor, which is good news for those who dun wanna spend a fortune getting one.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 23, 2015)

cdawall said:


> 8350 wont beat a 6600K in anything, but heating a room better.


the FX-8350 got beaten hands down by the i5-6600K in most benches, except CPU-heavy benches like video editing, with slight lead against the Skylake chip.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> the FX-8350 got beaten hands down by the i5-6600K in most benches, except CPU-heavy benches like video editing, with slight lead against the Skylake chip.



Heavily multithreaded benches, not using intel based compilers the FX series kicks ass. Skylake is the first intel generation to touch bulldozer in multithreading. i5 still wins and this is coming from one of the most AMD based proponents on this page lol


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 23, 2015)

dun think it's a surprise to see mid-range Skylakes to be as close or as good as Bulldozer, despite the small changes compared to Devil's Canyon & Broadwell.


----------



## Musician (Nov 23, 2015)

6get out of stock here, the 4690k is more expensive than the FX, for that i ask.. tryin to get the best for money.. any way i won't overclock for those online games


----------



## cdawall (Nov 23, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> dun think it's a surprise to see mid-range Skylakes to be as close or as good as Bulldozer, despite the small changes compared to Devil's Canyon & Broadwell.



There are a lot more changes underhood with the 6th generation is normally discussed. Go talk to any of your security freaks and multi-tasking people on how they all compare. Intels IPC didn't change, but there MPC skyrocketed, security improvements were also astronomical.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2015)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> so far the GTX950 is known as the MOBA-ready card, though running demanding games like Battlefield 4 may need to tone down the graphics to Medium with no AA for smooth gameplay. For GTA:V, probably a balance of Medium + High. Also,  it's main purpose is to reduce input lag without the need of a G-Sync monitor, which is good news for those who dun wanna spend a fortune getting one.


So you're saying my GTX660 which ran BF4 maxed details with AA/AF off is stronger than a GTX950 at 1080?


----------



## xvi (Nov 23, 2015)

Back in the day, we usually recommended going over to SystemRequirementsLab.com for their "Can You Run It?" test. It'll basically just take a quick inventory of hardware and compare that to the recommended specs for games. It should be a decent start, assuming you have the hardware. Unfortunately, you can't just pick a GPU and see how it fares, but it should be a decent way to see how your current system would perform.


Toothless said:


> So you're saying my GTX660 which ran BF4 maxed details with AA/AF off is stronger than a GTX950 at 1080?


Well, actually, it *does* appear to be stronger, albeit not by a lot.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 24, 2015)

my 2nd rig's 760 still can yield around 50fps after installing updates while running on Ultra with no AA for BF4. BF: Hardline is a breeze of 60+fps with the same settings.


----------

